

Apple Introduces Ability to Reset Advertising Identifier with iOS 6.1 Update - kellyhclay
http://www.hasoffers.com/blog/apple-introduces-ability-reset-advertising-identifier-ios-6-1-update/

======
pyre
What kind of information leaks to the advertisers though? Do they have enough
information to reaquire you (match your new ID to your old profile data) after
a reset?

I'm sure that most advertisers can do this to some extent on the web, and use
this to get around the users' ability to reset cookies.

~~~
MarkSweep
I think advertising code could store the current ad ID on the phone. When the
stored ID does not match the current ID, they could update the server with the
new ID.

------
anon987
Could someone make an app that resets this with a single button push (without
navigating to it), or perhaps an app that runs in the background and changes
the ID every hour or day?

~~~
e1ven
If you feel that strongly about it, why not turn it off entirely?

~~~
anon987
Because I didn't know you could do that, I've never owned an iPhone.

Thanks for the info, I'll keep it in mind if I decide to purchase one in the
future.

